# Colin's Coffee



## Reviews Bot

We have all your favorite coffee drinks. For food: Der Duthman Pastries, donuts and bread, Block's Bagels, Brian's Scones every Thursday. Our Mc Roy breakfast sandwich is a classic as is our famous grilled 3 cheese sandwich and tomato soup combo. our latest lunch item is our "Turkey Melt Spectacular." We aren't open evenings so Colin's Coffee is the perfect spot to hold a meeting! We've had book clubs, fantasy sports drafts, wellness classes, financial seminars and musical events. call if you are interested in using our fabulous space.

More...


----------

